# Smoked Shotgun Shells



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2021)

Getting prepped for about 12 of em.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 20, 2021)

Watching for sure!

Ryan


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 20, 2021)

You have my attention.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2021)

Ok have them started.

Using mild Italian.







Push the manicotti shell into the meat, leave enough space in the middle for the cheese. Turn past over and fill the other end. .......

Note the ends are at an angle. I tried 3 different ways to make the ends flat but all 3 broke.....no biggie.
You can see the cheese in the middle.






Wrap a thin slice bacon around shell.






I ran out of thin and use 1 thick slice.







Apply your fav sauce and rub to the bacon.









Going on the kettle with the SnS with water in the cut.
2-2.5 Hours around 250-275 if you can.






BBL


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 20, 2021)

Man that is looking good! I'm guessing the noodles cook from the grease in the meat?
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man that is looking good! I'm guessing the noodles cook from the grease in the meat?
> Jim


Yeah im thinking the same plus the water in the SnS
First time making so we will see.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 20, 2021)

In for the finish. Could try a Dremel tool to cut off the ends


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 20, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing about how the noodles were going to cook. Look forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2021)

So far so good. 5 of us ate all but 5.






What i would do different next time is wrap the bacon over the ends. Some of the exposed noodle got real crispy.  And for me reduce the cheese.


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm loving the creativity here.  Awesome idea and awesome job.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 20, 2021)

So the noodles were soft? Well except for the ends.  Looks like a good snack
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 20, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> In for the finish. Could try a Dremel tool to cut off the ends



Or a good finish chain saw, lol

you are right a Dremel would do it

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 20, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> o far so good. 5 of us ate all but 5.



  Looks great, 5 out of 5 can't be wrong

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yea..  I seen Jeff's newsletter on these and was thinking of doing them as well...  Thinking of doing a bunch for the S. Fl. Gathering coming up...

Nice job brother ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone.
Not all the ends got too crispy.

I used a nutmeg grater....not
80 grit sandpaper flat on the counter...not, breaks
And 80 g on my orbital, way to fast and broke.
my dremel is packed somewhere in the garage.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks great.    I just might have to try them.


----------



## hoginme (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks good nice work!  I wonder how that squeeze cheese in a can would work?
Did you like the thin or thick cut bacon better?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2021)

I would have bet the farm,there was not enough moisture to get them tender. Looks good...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 21, 2021)

hoginme said:


> Looks good nice work!  I wonder how that squeeze cheese in a can would work?
> Did you like the thin or thick cut bacon better?



The thin slice was better for this.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeff just posted a video on Youtube making these


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2021)

WOW Rick those look awesome!
I will definitely have to try a batch!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks Al.


----------

